# race performance bike vs endurance bike



## Moose5077 (Jul 10, 2016)

is there really a big difference between the two bikes? I was lookind at an endurance model but I'm leaning towards a more race performance bike now. opinions?


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

You'd have to provide specific models if you want specific answers.

Generally speaking, endurance models have a more relaxed/more comfortable (higher stack)geometry, and can manage a wider wheel/tire, providing a little more flexibility in where and how you can ride them.

Edit:
As for an opinion, again being general here, I personally prefer a slightly more comfortable ride these days. I'm not a racer, and my body can't handle the punishment it used to. I tend to ride more for distance than speed/power, and thus run a wider, more reliable wheel/tire than a typical 'race' bike.


----------



## Moose5077 (Jul 10, 2016)

thanks for the reply, I'm looking at the orbea orca m20/m20 speed vs orbea avant m20. Not a lot of orbeas in my area so I cant really just go test ride them, thanks


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Moose5077 said:


> thanks for the reply, I'm looking at the orbea orca m20/m20 speed vs orbea avant m20. Not a lot of orbeas in my area so I cant really just go test ride them, thanks


JMO, but I wouldn't buy a first bike I couldn't ride. I know you've mentioned liking Orbea's, but it may be in your best interest to branch out a bit. Test ride both race and endurance... out on the roads.

It's the old adage, ride, then decide.


----------



## Moose5077 (Jul 10, 2016)

true, Ill probably actually wait until I get out to where I'm going there are a number of dealers out there compared to not really any with any stock near me


----------



## threebikes (Feb 1, 2009)

Watch a few videos on youtube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-s3tfhEyl4


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Another factor to consider is if you could benefit from using tires bigger than 25mm (or in the case of some race frames bigger than 23mm, and just about everyone can benefit from using tires bigger than 23mm, at times, unless they are super light and live where the roads are all smooth).
I don't know if this applies to the particular bikes you're considering but generally something marketed as an endurance frame is more likely to be able to take 28mm tires or bigger.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

PJ352 said:


> JMO, but I wouldn't buy a first bike I couldn't ride. I know you've mentioned liking Orbea's, but it may be in your best interest to branch out a bit. Test ride both race and endurance... out on the roads.
> 
> It's the old adage, ride, then decide.


This.

I wouldn't buy ANY bike I couldn't ride first.


----------

